# Bladder infections



## carolf (Jul 15, 2001)

I recently developed a bladder infection. I am on my second prescription for medication (ciprofloxacin). The symptons don't seem to be getting any better. Could this be due to the fibro. I have pain in the pelvic area and on my right side. I also have a burning sensation all the time in the vagina area. I've also been treated with diflucan for a yeast infection. It is also almost time to begin my cycle. All these things combined I am feeling miserable. Does anyone have any suggestions as to something I might try to relieve some of the symptoms? It is the weekend and I can't see a doctor until Monday. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

Did the doc give you anything to help relieve the pain/burning of the infection? If not the pharmacy can recommend an OTC med for this - its very effective.Are you running a temp? if so, maybe the antibiotics really aren't working and the infection is getting worse.Drink LOTS of water. Also cranberry juice helps and acidifying the urine (take vitamin c through-out the day) helps to kill the bacteria.Yeast can also cause burning and irritation. If you haven't tried an external anti yeast cream yet, now may be the time - those can be very comforting. You can buy over the counter.Good luck


----------



## kestral (Nov 2, 2002)

Also, if possible, wear a long skirt and don't wear any underware. This gives the sensitive area time to air out and it will help get rid of any leftover yeast infection.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Carol, I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Carol, Hope things are going better for you soon. Here is a good one I have bladder infection all the time.I am a male and I have had 3 bladder scopes done. The MD tells me that it is all from Fibro. Everyone feels diffrent about Fibro, I fully believe that the bladder infection is from the Fibro. MD said that the infection starts a chain reaction on me. First the bladder infection then the bladder tissues gets inflamed.That starts polys in baldder walls then the polys start to bleed. This makes the infection even worse. With me I take antibiotics and lots of water, and ride the storm out. It is just like the fibro for me don't know what started it and when it will get better. Just wanted to pass along my fun with bladder infection. Take Care and God Bless Pat


----------

